# Fuel return/Ducato/Talbot/Citroen



## lenny (Dec 28, 2008)

I sometimes have the problem of fuel returning to the tank when my van has stood for a while,thus leaving the fuel filter empty and delaying startup from cold.
My van is a 1991 Fiat Ducato, 2Lt. petrol which strangely (I Think) has has "T" piece fitted to the fuel line between the filter and the Carburettor allowing excess fuel to run back to the tank.

My other van (1985 Talbot Express) doesnt have this "T" piece fitted and I dont have any problems as above

I read somewhere that in the early 90s all vans were fitted with Diesel fuel tanks for some reason and this could be the reason for the return pipe.

Also have read that some users have blanked off the return pipe gaining better performance.

I was thinking of trying this myself but thought I,d ask the question, has anyone out there tried this and what were the results, also can anyone advise me if this could cause any problems??

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## robert b (Dec 28, 2008)

hi lenny do you have a manual for your van. as i have a spare disc wich has the peugeot  j5 express . talbot express. citroeon c25 fiat manuals on it you can have it if you need a manual. i got it for my old elldis and have no use for it now .


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fuel*

Give Jimminliz a pm their motor will be the same as yours if you are struggling,i'm  sure someone will be able to shed some light on it.Andy.


----------



## bigpaul (Dec 28, 2008)

Lenny why not put a non return valve on the fuel line.


----------



## lenny (Dec 28, 2008)

r a blenkinsop said:


> hi lenny do you have a manual for your van. as i have a spare disc wich has the peugeot  j5 express . talbot express. citroeon c25 fiat manuals on it you can have it if you need a manual. i got it for my old elldis and have no use for it now .



Thanks for the offer Allan but I already have one (c/o Ebay) ,I think this blanking of the fuel return pipe is just an owners modification and it would,nt be mentioned in the manual,

Also thanks Andy and Bigpaul for your input


----------



## paulamy (Dec 28, 2008)

not sure what would happen if you blanked it off, if the fuel pressure from the pump was higher then the cut off valve in the carb could handle you may suffer flooding and rough running,be careful if you choose to do it have a fire extinguisher to hand ,you could try ringing a dealer and trying to speak to the service section you never know they may be helpful and know the answer


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Lenny.

 It was normal for later carb. equiped petrol vehicles to have a fuel return to the tank, mainly for emission purposes.
If you blank it off you may have exess fueling problems as the fuel pressure may be too high.
I suspect that the "T" piece (if original) has a valve in it that may have jammed or be gummed up.
Alternatively you may find this is "non standard" and the original valve has disappeared or perhaps even the carb. has been changed.


----------



## mick (Dec 29, 2008)

hi lenny    ,  have to check mine as i've got got same engine , not been out for a good while , or on here either , time's a bit hard to find , but will start again in new year , hope you sort it .


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 29, 2008)

hi been on the talbot website seems a few owners have the same prob they recommend fitting a non return valve (arrow toward the carb) between the carb and fuel return pipe . had a prob some years ago when in the trade so to speak, and some times a partial vacuum in the fuel tank was to blame.not enough to stop the engine but enough to suck fuel back when stood  . try cleaning the breather pipe to the tank or fuel cap sometimes may be at fault as a partial vacuum will draw fuel back into the tank over time. hope this may help ps i have known a faulty fuel pump give same sort of symptoms


----------



## walkers (Dec 30, 2008)

Have to agree go with a non return valve, my old Fiat 2L used to do the same thing.


----------



## wigan pier (Dec 31, 2008)

lenny said:


> I sometimes have the problem of fuel returning to the tank when my van has stood for a while,thus leaving the fuel filter empty and delaying startup from cold.
> My van is a 1991 Fiat Ducato, 2Lt. petrol which strangely (I Think) has has "T" piece fitted to the fuel line between the filter and the Carburettor allowing excess fuel to run back to the tank.
> 
> My other van (1985 Talbot Express) doesnt have this "T" piece fitted and I dont have any problems as above
> ...



hi u could buy a plastic inline fuel fillter for around £3 place it as near to the carb as possible but away from anything that gets hot these plastic fillters work one way only and are arrowed to tell u wich way the flow goes hope this helps regards andy


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 26, 2009)

There is some useful info on this website that may help http://www.jktowers.fsnet.co.uk/motorhome/    under the "Mechanical" link.


----------

